# BUG REPORT: Incorrect time left when playing a recording



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

When playing back a recording, if I use the "View TV" button, the banner that appears includes the "Time Left" item. However, the time left is usually incorrect. I can't even figure out what it actually represents, but it certainly isn't the time remaining for the recording in most instances. If you hit the pause button while watching a recording, the display gives the correct time remaining.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Jerry
The view button does not work correctly for me, it does not jump forward to "live" like the 5xx. Do you have this problem too?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Jim Parker said:


> Hi Jerry
> The view button does not work correctly for me, it does not jump forward to "live" like the 5xx. Do you have this problem too?


I've never used a 5xx, so I'm not familiar with that behavior. When I'm watching a recorded program and hit the view button, I'd expect it to give me information on what I'm watching, and it seems to do that, except for the incorrect time left. So, it seems like normal behavior to me.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

FYI, on the 5xx when you paused or skipped back so that the image was no longer in real time, you could push the View button and it would jump back to real time. It also displayed the Program Banner, as the 921 does now.

I just dug out the 921, 501 and 510 manuals, and they did not mention this feature. I guess I can't call it a bug if it is not officially supported. It is a handy feature tho.


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

With L149, I just noticed that while viewing a show delayed, while it is recording. The "View TV" banner at the top reports "Time left: 0:00".

The show is still recording and I'm watching it about 40 minutes delayed.


----------

